# Pee pee pad: she pees on the edges instead of the center



## cr2006

Is there any hope to teaching her to go in the center? LOL probably not right?









She is trained but she will go on the edges instead of the center!


----------



## Ladysmom

How big are the pads you are using? Maybe she needs more room?

I use two 23x36 pads together for Lady. She likes to circle a little before going potty so this works best for us.


----------



## cr2006

21.5 by 23


----------



## Ladysmom

I'd try putting two together and see if that helps.


----------



## beckybc03

Lilly went through the same thing. I ended up buying a container from the container store that had a lid that fit her pee pads pretty well. The lid is a few inches high so she has to step inside of it to go on her pad and therefore it prevents the leakage on the sides of the pad. I tried adding two together but it didn't help. 

http://www.containerstore.com/browse/Produ...mp;PRODID=62981

There is the link. The lid isn't exactly the right size. I use the Arm & Hammer pee pads and I just have to fold them under a little bit, not a big deal.


----------



## TheButtercup

buttercup does the same thing! i could line an entire room, wall-to-wall pottypads, and she'll still manage to go on the corner or the blue edge LOL. i wonder what it is that makes her do that....


----------



## lilybellesmom

I have this same issue with LB. I have 2 pads put together but she sometimes goes on the edge and I have a wood floor. I was thinking about getting rubber mats to put underneath. But that lid is a good idea too!


----------



## Cary

> buttercup does the same thing! i could line an entire room, wall-to-wall pottypads, and she'll still manage to go on the corner or the blue edge LOL. i wonder what it is that makes her do that....[/B]




Leia too. She's good most of the time but sometimes....
she pees on the floor right next to the blue part.
Needless to say it leaves me feeling happy and excited to be alive.
It not only makes a mess I need to clean up but it ruins an
otherwise clean pee pad.


----------



## Julie718

Tango does this sometimes...I never know why he does it only sometimes and other times he pees right in the middle....


----------



## thinkpink

Bella does the same thing and it drives me bonkers!







Unfortunately, she has her pee pad on the carpet so we're having to have our carpet cleaned. I may have come up with an idea to save our floor but I just haven't had time to execute it. If it works out I'll definitely let ya'll know.


----------



## puppymom

Ty does the same thing and it makes me crazy. Ty will stand in the right spot but when he lifts his leg he often pees on or off the edge. I have solved the problem however...... 

I took a piece of plywood about 3'X3", purchased a piece of scrap linoleum and stapled it (folding the linoleum around the edge and stapling on the underside) to the plywood. I put this on the carpet and put the pee pad holder in the middle. Now if there are "overflow" accidents I just have to wipe the linoleum. It works great. 

It saves the carpet. I also use one in the Kitchen where I already have vinyl flooring but I figure it is better to have the pee on the scrap vinyl that I can repeatedly scrub.


----------



## ladypup

what is it with going on the edge of it?
my guys do it too a lot
the girls i have under control

here are some suggestions:
(i use links from random sites, but all the less pricy sites we use should have these too)

1. put a drop of training smell in the middle, it will make them want to pee on it:
Four Paws Puppy Housebreaking Aid

2. use the pad holder so that the pee will not 'run'
Puppy Pad Holder 

3. and if this is not enough, i put the pads inside a doggie litter box:
Dog Litter
(well, this link is to the litter, but i mean to show the box)


----------



## beckybc03

The reason that I think the lid works so well is because the dog is either "in" or "out" and there is no chance of still getting leakage. This prevents having to clean anything like a rubber mat that you might have the pee pad on top of. The only disadvantage is that sometimes Lilly does not want to go inside if there is already poop in there (like when I'm at school and can't clean it up right away) then the little stinker (and rarely does this happen) will pee right next to the box. I have her box on the tile in front of my fireplace in the living room so it really isn't a big deal because it is easy to clean but that is the downside. It is sure better than wiping up every day several times a day when she pees on the edge of the pee pad!!


----------



## ladeeda

Rascal goes on the edge too.. I'm just happy that she's not going on the carpet.


----------



## TheButtercup

> The reason that I think the lid works so well is because the dog is either "in" or "out" and there is no chance of still getting leakage. This prevents having to clean anything like a rubber mat that you might have the pee pad on top of.[/B]


we experimented with this theory. i took the crate liner tray from buttercup's tray and put the pad on that. the tray has a pretty good lip, and buttercup has very little in terms of gracefulness and balance, so i figured this is PERFECT, she wont be able to pee on just the edge! but no. it doesn't stop her LOL. she will walk with half of her on the tray, and the other half on the carpet, no problem.









she's cute though.









ann marie and the "i have a yard now though...still not big enough..." buttercup


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Matilda does the same thing. She will walk over to the pee pad and circle around on it and then she walks to the blue part and pee's







sometimes I grab her and she will then pee in the center


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

We had this problem too. I have mine in dog litter boxes, and the only way I have learned to solve this so far is to buy the HUGE bed pads from Sam's. I fold them in half and put them in the box...then when the pee-pee goes UNDER the pad b/c they pee on the edge, it is mostly absorbed by the underside of the pad. I got SO sick of cleaning out the puddles of pee under that pad every time. These pads are a little more expensive, but saved my sanity!


----------



## MissMelanie

> Is there any hope to teaching her to go in the center? LOL probably not right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is trained but she will go on the edges instead of the center![/B]










I am so VERY sorry but you made me laugh, "we are running out of edge"... oh do I KNOW all about that! Our Bella Mia is an edge pottier. No matter what I have done, she will circle and circle and circle and then move towards the edge every time. I was thinking about getting a raised lip tray but feared that she may still tinkle on the edge and then it would run further off the pad.

Good luck!
Melanie


----------

